# Opening a Compaq Presario C500



## eyesotd (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello,

This is a completely hardware related issue. I have had my Compaq Presario C500 laptop for a couple of years now, and I've noticed that it's getting pretty dusty. A computer store wanted to charge me $60 for just removing dust from the laptop, so I decided to do it myself. The problem is that for some reason I just can't open the casing of my laptop. I'm pretty computer literate, but I'm a bit unfamiliar with hardware. Here is a picture of the laptop that I will try to use to describe my problem.










I unplugged the laptop and removed the battery, of course. I then removed all the srews that I could see from the back casing [which you can't see from the picture]. While I could slightly open the sides of the casing, It wouldn't come off. After searching online, I read about a different laptop that had screws underneath a panel that is just above the keyboard and is below the screen hinges on the front side of the laptop. This seemed to be the case with my laptop as well, so I took off the panel [it's where you can see the power, wifi, and sound buttons] and I removed those screws as well.

The back casing opened up a bit more, since those screws were apparently attached to the back case, but still only slightly. I can't actually get to the fan. There seems to be at least something else at the bottom of the photograph, below the touchpad, where the laptop closes, and where the speakers are that is holding the casing together.

I've managed to only scratch a couple of things and not break anything so far, because I've put this back together and tried again several times, but I think I'm really stuck this time. I don't want to break anything. lol. Please help!

Thanks a lot,

Dave


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You really don't need to open it at all. Just buy a can of compressed air or use a compressor to blow out the fans and vents. If its dust, then taking the laptop is silly and unnecessary.


----------



## eyesotd (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes I have a can of compressed air. I guess I forgot to mention that. I have cleaned the grids that cover the air intake and outtake, and I have also blown the air into the fan through the grid, but the laptop still overheats. So, I think there is probably dust clumped or stuck in there. I think I do need to open it up. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, generally you have to remove every screw from the bottom of the laptop and any at he back of it as well. All drives and panels need to come of the bottom to reveal any hidden screws then the keyboard needs to come off as well and probably the piece between the keyboard and LCD panel needs to be popped off if its a separate piece as well.


----------



## eyesotd (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep, I have done that. I have removed the any panels that were there at the back and removed more screws hidden underneath, and I have also taken off the keyboard and the piece between it and the LCD panel, and taken those screws off underneath that panel as well. Is there anywhere else that I need to "pop off" per se?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you start to open up the laptop you should feel where there is still something holding it.


----------



## eyesotd (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, I feel like there is still something towards the front of the laptop, like i mentioned in my first post. I think there is at least something else below the touch pad if you look at the picture, where the laptop closes, and where the speakers are located. But I don't see anywhere I can wedge a screwdriver into, and I'm hoping to not break my speakers. haha.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

See if this guide for the C300 is similar or the same for the C500: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00753552.pdf


----------



## eyesotd (Aug 12, 2009)

hmm... i think it's similar. I'll try following those instructions, and then I'll post an update. thanks.


----------



## eyesotd (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry about the absence, I've been busy the last couple of weeks. I read through the PDF file in detail, and I think that that is my laptop pictured there, even though the model number is different. But according to that manual, I have to remove like 6 things before even being able to open up the back casing, including the screen, keyboard, and CD drive. 

Wow, it amazes me how stupidly the hardware of this laptop was designed. All that just to get to the fan? Is that normal?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, most laptops require very significant disassembly to get at many parts that you would think would be easily accessible.


----------



## eyesotd (Aug 12, 2009)

arg. youtube sure made it look easy. alright, well, thanks a ton for helping me out. i'll keep the instruction manual for future reference; it may come in handy sometime. 

thanks again!


----------

